# Republican body slams Lib reporter



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

The details are a bit sketchy but this is pretty funny. Not sure if the reporter deserved it or not but we all know how the Lib reporters act these days sooooo I'm guessing he did deserve it. Only problem is this will give the Libs something to hold against Republicans and the reporter most likely will get a huge payday. Especially since this guy is a tech millionaire. I sure hope we get to see some video though!

https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2017/may/24/greg-gianforte-bodyslams-reporter-ben-jacobs-montana

*credit to @Denton for texting me this story*


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I laughed like an idiot when I read that.

It was a bad judgement call, sure, but if more good politicians did it...


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

It's all over the news this morning. I think it's funny as hell. Will it give pause to the next obnoxious reporter jamming a microphone in polititions face while making false accusations?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

How many of you have watched the way those "reporters" get in the face of those they are stalking?

How many times have you thought to yourself, "boy I'd like to punch that guy out".

I had it happen to me (in your face reporters) while investigating a widely publicized case in a small town.

I told him I could not disclose any evidence collected or any details of the investigation.

Guy would not relent, even to shoving the microphone between the door and frame so I could not drive off.

I opened the door and then slammed it, breaking the mike, said, "sorry thought the door was sticking".

I have an unlisted and unpublished phone number, they found it, 

called at all hours, tell the guy, no comment, 10 min's later calling back asking the same question.

I think his actions are a good example of what those bastards need, should happen more often,

they run amok today in a feeding frenzy with no given respect to the person interviewed.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

if I was a Montana resident, I'd vote for him now even if I wasn't planning to before. Although I didn't see the video, ( don't know if there is one) if it's like most reporters, they are pretty vicious with their mikes camera and such, were I the judge in the case, I'd see it as the reporter initiating the altercation.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

He'd get my vote. Maybe a couple times.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Denton said:


> It was a bad judgement call, sure, but if more good politicians did it...


I agree. He should have kneed the reporter in the junk a few times on the way down. But this is a good start.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I don't know, conflicting reports, one witness said "he body slammed him and started punching him", if that were the case, why hasny anyone mentioned punches?
Also, one witness said they both stood up and both went down together.
Either way, its TRUMPS fault.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Deebo said:


> I don't know, conflicting reports, one witness said "he body slammed him and started punching him", if that were the case, why hasny anyone mentioned punches?
> Also, one witness said they both stood up and both went down together.
> Either way, its TRUMPS fault.


I am sure the Russians were in there somewhere too...


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

It is a tactic used today by reporters. Be so obnoxious and persist at asking the same question over and over again simply because it wasn't the answer THEY wanted. Not the right answer? Force a confrontation so they can spin it. I like @Inor 's idea, a few knees to the junk and maybe a broken nose and a couple of missing teeth would be nice.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

And usually, if there are 2 male reporters, a knee to the groin of 1 male reporter will result in busted up nads for one reporter AND a broken jaw for the other! :vs_lol:



Inor said:


> I agree. He should have kneed the reporter in the junk a few times on the way down. But this is a good start.





Prepared One said:


> It is a tactic used today by reporters. Be so obnoxious and persist at asking the same question over and over again simply because it wasn't the answer THEY wanted. Not the right answer? Force a confrontation so they can spin it. I like @Inor 's idea, a few knees to the junk and maybe a broken nose and a couple of missing teeth would be nice.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

To bad the politician did not have a Rottweiler on hand to rump hump the reporter afterward.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

And the winner of both the cage match and the seat is the Republican!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> And the winner of both the cage match and the seat is the Republican!


He would have won by double digits if he had busted open the reporter's nads. Just sayin'....


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

Prepared One said:


> It's all over the news this morning. I think it's funny as hell. Will it give pause to the next obnoxious reporter jamming a microphone in polititions face while making false accusations?


The politician apologized and admitted he did it. Not much choice as several people present supported what the reporter said which is he asked a question and was attacked. The politician has been charged with a misdemeanor.

Politicians should not be able to attack a person asking them a question. As to the issue being asked about, the CBO pointed out some extreme problems with the bill that neither this politician or any other has addressed.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

It's not over until the fat lady sings, she has the last song today!!!

gianforte-wins-montana-special-house-election-despite-charged-assault

*Rancher*


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

RJAMES said:


> the CBO pointed out some extreme problems with the bill that neither this politician or any other has addressed.


Kinda reminds me of when Obamacare was pushed through.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

RJAMES said:


> The politician apologized and admitted he did it. Not much choice as several people present supported what the reporter said which is he asked a question and was attacked. The politician has been charged with a misdemeanor.
> 
> Politicians should not be able to attack a person asking them a question. As to the issue being asked about, the CBO pointed out some extreme problems with the bill that neither this politician or any other has addressed.


Yes, politicians, like everyone, should use restraint. Then again, there is no excuse for the reporter's behavior.

As far as the budget, I am giddy about it. As a matter of fact, I think the cuts are not deep enough. I am a constitutionalist, so that is not surprising.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

RJAMES said:


> The politician apologized and admitted he did it. Not much choice as several people present supported what the reporter said which is he asked a question and was attacked. The politician has been charged with a misdemeanor.
> 
> Politicians should not be able to attack a person asking them a question. As to the issue being asked about, the CBO pointed out some extreme problems with the bill that neither this politician or any other has addressed.


Yes, of course, restraint should have been used. However, reporters have acquired such a reputation for being obnoxious, overbearing, biased, SOB's that this type of behavior is bound to happen. The press, purveyors of truth and justice, protectorates of the people and the American way. My ass. I can think of more then just a few reporters and lame stream news media type people who deserve a knee to the junk and body slammed. As to the bill? I can think of even more politicians that deserve to be kneed in the junk and body slammed to hell.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

If you listen to the audio you can hear the politician asking the reporter to leave. In fact, just a second before the scuffle you hear him say "please". A second after he says that it goes from 0 to 100 in a flash. So you have to wonder what happened in that second after he said "please". 

Anyone that's ever been in a fight knows there may be lots of posturing or arguing first but there is a flash point that starts the actual fight.

My guess is the reporter shoved his mic/phone in the politicians face that waa a little too close for comfort for him. The politician grabbed the phone and then the reporter grabbed his hand or wrist. And after that, at least in the politician's view, it was on.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I think the public approved of the altercation with the asshole, HE WON!!!

We are all aware of the anti right position of these jerks, all.

More of them need to be ground into the ground like the fertilizer they are.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Do away with more PC BS! Glad he won.


----------

